# Pain After C-Section



## Guest (Nov 25, 2001)

Hello -I had my first baby (C-sction) 2 weeks ago. I have suffered from colitis/IBS specially when under a lot of stress but the last time was about 2 years ago. After my C-section however, I have been having really bad pains caused by gas, bloating etc. Do you know what is safe to take (I am breastfeeding) but I need to take something so I feel better specially since I need to take care of my newborn 24 hours a day!!!!!!!! I was taking Zantac and it seemed to help somewhat but I wanted to know if there is something better I can take. I am also very careful with what I eat. Thank you in advance for any replies. I can sure use the help. PS I will call my Dr. next week after the Thanksgiving holiday is over


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I'd call you doctor to find out what you can take since your breastfeeding. I had my first son by C-Section almost 5 years ago and suffered from the gas pains almost 4 weeks before things started feeling better. I took regular Motrin Ib for the pain, but I didn't brestfeed with him because of an infection I got from the C-Section. I'm curious on what you find out. I have my next one by scheduled C-Section in about 5 weeks, and do plan on breastfeeding as long as I don't have problems this time around.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Smiles - Congratulations on your baby!! I am trying to get pregnant and am having a few problems but, anyway, I just wanted to suggest simethicone (Gas-X, Phayzyme, etc) for the gas and bloating. I think it is a pretty safe medication; however, since I'm not a doctor, I can't tell you that it is definitely safe to take while breastfeeding. Maybe you could ask a pharmacist? I had a laparoscopy three weeks ago and had a lot of sharp gas pains following it and the simethicone seemed to help me. Good luck with the pain and with your precious little bundle!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2001)

Thank you so much to both for answering! I am trying the simethicone and it seems to be working. My Dr. said I could take it while breast feeding so that is good!!!!!!


----------

